# the big hatch



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

It's springtime in the Gulf, just like on land. But instead of flower buds and green leaves, spring underwater is measured in tiny bodies. I wrote a story with lots of photos and a little science for AL.com. Ought to be interesting to anybody who fishes or dives around here. 
http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/04/the_great_hatching_beneath_the.html


----------

